# Dog park snub



## SquarePeg (Oct 14, 2016)

This pretty lady got all upset because my dog and I were walking past the dog park without stopping in to play.  My dog HATES the dog park, lol.  We were only in the area because it's along the pond where the swans are.

I see you



DSC_1627_7559_edited-1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

The gates over there



DSC_1619_7555_edited-1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr

What?  Where do you think you're going?



DSC_1621_7556_edited-1 by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 14, 2016)

Great face, reminds me of the old Star Trek episode where the aliens had B&W faces.


----------



## Causapscal (Oct 14, 2016)

Very expressive dog ! Good shots


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 14, 2016)

Great set.


----------



## baturn (Oct 15, 2016)

Neat set!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 15, 2016)

Pete from Little Rascals, @SquarePeg  too young to remember that....


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 15, 2016)

@jcdeboever   I am definitely old enough to remember the little rascals and Pete albeit in reruns.    Alfalfa was my favorite


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 15, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> @jcdeboever   I am definitely old enough to remember the little rascals and Pete albeit in reruns.    Alfalfa was my favorite


Get out, you look 30 in your avatar...


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 15, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> > @jcdeboever   I am definitely old enough to remember the little rascals and Pete albeit in reruns.    Alfalfa was my favorite
> ...



That's very flattering thanks!  A lady never tells her age but suffice it to say that I haven't seen my 30's in well more than a decade.


----------

